# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم استدامة الجماع بعد أذان الفجر

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لسؤال
*جامعت زوجتي قبل أذان الفجر وأذن للفجر وأنزلت في منتصف الأذان. ما الحكم علي مع العلم أني كنت أسمع أنه إن جامعت زوجتك وأذن فأتمم حتى ولو أذن؟*
الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فمن سمع الأذان وهو أثناء الجماع فلا يطالب بقطعه إذا لم يكن في زمن صوم واجب، ولا شيء عليه في استدامته سواء أنزل أو لم ينزل ، ولايطالب بحكاية الأذان أيضا . فإذا فرغ فعليه أن يسعى لإدراك الجماعة بعد أن يتطهر، وإن لم يمكن ذلك صلى مع أهله كما سبق بيانه في الفتوى رقم :63945، وإن حصل ذلك في رمضان أي سمع الأذان الثاني الذي هو أذان الفجرفي رمضان وهو يجامع أهله ثم استدام بعد علمه بطلوع الفجر فسد صومه ولزمه القضاء والكفارة الكبرى.
قال النووي في المجموع: أما إذا طلع الفجر وهو مجامع فعلم طلوعه ثم مكث مستديماً للجماع فيبطل صومه بلا خلاف. قال: ولا يعلم فيه خلاف للعلماء وتلزمه الكفارة على المذهب. انتهى.
وانظر الفتوى رقم :55649، لكن إذا كان يعتقد أو يظن أن من سمع الأذان أثناء الجماع يجوز له أن يكمل ولا يفسد صومه، فالظاهر أنه لا كفارة عليه هنا، نظرا للجهل والتأويل القريب الذين يعتبرهما بعض الفقهاء من أسباب سقوط الكفارة عمن أفطر في نهار رمضان بسببهما.
ففي التاج والإكليل على مختصر خليل في الفقه المالكي عند قول المؤلف: وكفر إن تعمد بلا تأويل قريب وجهل ، في رمضان فقط . قال ابن بشير فإن أفطر متأولا فإن قرب تأويله واستند إلى أمر موجود فلا كفارة عليه. وهذا كما مثله في الكتاب فيمن أفطر ناسيا فظن بطلان صومه فأفطر متعمدا، والمرأة ترى الطهر ليلا في رمضان فلا تغتسل فتظن أن من لم يغتسل ليلا فلا صوم له فتأكل والرجل يدخل من سفره ليلا فيظن أنه لا صوم له إلا أن يدخل نهارا فيفطر، والعبد يخرج راعيا على مسيرة ثلاثة أيام فظن أنه سفر يبيح الفطر فإنه لا كفارة على جميع هؤلاء ، قال ابن القاسم كلما رأيت مالكا يسأل عنه من هذا الوجه على التأويل فلم أره يجعل فيه كفارة. انتهى.
 ويقرب من هذا ما ذكره النووي في المجموع فإنه قال: ولو طلع الفجر وهو مجامع فظن بطلان صومه فمكث فعليه القضاء دون الكفارة لأنه لم يتعمد هتك حرمة الصوم بالجماع. ذكره الماوردى وغيره. قال صاحب العدة: وكذا لو قبل ولم ينزل أو اغتاب إنسانا فاعتقد أنه قد بطل صومه فجامع لزمه القضاء دون الكفارة .انتهى.  
وللمزيد فيما يتعلق بالفطر في رمضان متأولا يرجى الاطلاع على  الفتوى رقم : 157215.
والله أعلم.
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*د. فؤاد بن يحيى الهاشمي* 


*
هل النزع جماع؟ * 
 *صورة المسألة:*إذا طلعالفجر،  والرجل يجامع أهله فنزع عند أول طلوعه، فهل يفسد صومه، وإذا فسد فهل عليه  القضاء والكفارة، أو القضاء فقط؟ أو أنه ليس بجماع فليس عليه شيء. *في المسألة اتجاهان لأهل العلم:* *الاتجاه الأول*: أن النزع ليس بجماع، فلا قضاء عليه ولا كفارة، وهذا مذهب الجمهور من الحنفية[1]، والمالكية[2]، والشافعية[3]، وهو رواية عن أحمد[4]؛ وبه قال أبو حفص العكبري وابن عقيل من الحنابلة[5]، واختاره ابن حزم[6]، وابن تيمية[7]، وابن القيم[8]. *
* *§     * *مأخذ هذا القول:* 1) عن  نافع: أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما كان يقول: (لو نودي بالصلاة والرجل على  امرأته لم يمنعه ذلك أن يصوم، إذا أراد الصيام قام واغتسل، ثم أتم صيامه)[9]. 2) أن النزع ترك الجماع وترك الشيء لا يكون محصلا له بل يكون اشتغالا بضده، فلم يوجد منه الجماع بعد الطلوع لا صورة ولا معنى[10]. 3) أن ما علق على فعل شيء لا يتعلق على تركه. كما لو حلف لا يدخل دارًا وهو فيها فخرج منها[11]. 4) أنه لم يفسد في الأكل والشرب إذا لفظهما عند الطلوع، فكذا في الجماع[12] 5)  أنه فعل ما بوسعه، فهو كالاحتلام، ولا يضره بعد ذلك لو أمنى بعد النزع، لأن الإنزال تولد من مباشرة هو مضطر إليها، أو أنها كانت عن مباشرة مباحة قبل طلوع الفجر ([13]). *
* *الاتجاه الثاني: أن النزع جماع، وهؤلاء على طريقتين:* *الطريقة الأولى:* أن عليه القضاء والكفارة، وهذا من مفردات المذهب الحنبلي[14]. *الطريقة الثانية:* عليه القضاء دون الكفارة، وهو قول زفر من الحنفية[15]، والمزني من الشافعية[16]، وداود الظاهري[17]، وهو قول للمالكية، ورواية عن أحمد[18].
*مأخذ هذه الطريقة:*
*1)  * أن النزع جماع  يلتذ به كما يلتذ بالإيلاج وبمواصلة الجماع[19].
*2)  * إن جزءا من الجماع حصل بعد طلوع الفجر والتذكر، وإنه يكفي لفساد الصوم لوجود المضادة له[20].
*وقال من لم يوجب الكفارة*: النزع جماع هو فيه معذور, فيجب القضاء دون الكفارة؛ كالرواية فيمن جامع يظنه ليلاً, فتبين أنه نهار[21].
*
* *§     * *ملاحظة جوهرية:*
*قال ابن قدامة**:* هذه  المسألة تقرب من الاستحالة، إذ لا يكاد يعلم أول طلوع الفجر على وجه  يتعقبه النزع، من غير أن يكون قبله شيء من الجماع، فلا حاجة إلى فرضها،  والكلام فيها[22].
*وقال النووي:* *فإن قيل:* كيف يعلم الفجر بمجرد طلوعه وطلوعه الحقيقي يتقدم على علمنا به.
*فأجاب الشيخ أبو محمد الجويني وولده إمام الحرمين بجوابين:*
*أحدهما*: أنها مسألة علمية، ولا يلزم وقوعها كما يقال في الفرائض مائة جدة.
*والثاني*:  وهو الصواب الذي لا يجوز غيره أن هذا متصور لأنا إنما تعبدنا بما نطلع  عليه لا بما في نفس الأمر فلا معنى للصبح إلا ظهور الضوء للناظر وما قبله  لا حكم له ولا يتعلق به تكليف فإذا كان الإنسان عارفا بالأوقات ومنازل  القمر فيرصد بحيث لا حائل فهو أول الصبح المعتبر فهذا هو الصواب وبه قطع  المتولي والجمهور[23].
*قلت*:  إذن لا شك أن محل الخلاف عند الفقهاء هو فيما إذا نزع عند أول طلوع الفجر،  ونصوا على هذه الصورة، ولذا استبعدوها أو أنها تقع  على ندرة.
 وأنه إذا نزع بعد الطلوع عند علمه فإنه يفسد صومه كمن أفطر يظن أنه ليل فبان أنه نهار[24].
*وإنما يجري القول بعدم فساد هذه الصورة*: على رأي ابن حزم وابن تيمية، وأن وجوب الإمساك عن المفطرات إنما تتعلق به الأحكام بعد العلم بطلوع الفجر فلا يكون الواقع منها قبل العلم محرما البتة[25].

 [1]) بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع (2/ 91) درر الحكام شرح غرر الأحكام (1/205).

[2]) الفواكه الدواني (1/306)، الشرح الكبير للشيخ الدردير وحاشية الدسوقي (1/533).

[3]) نهاية المطلب (4/ 23) الشرح الكبير للرافعي (6/ 403)، المجموع شرح المهذب (6/309، 311).

[4]) الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد (1/ 439)، حاشية الروض المربع (3/ 418).

[5] شرح العمدة لابن تيمية - كتاب الصيام (1/ 339)

[6]) لا شيء عليه عند ابن حزم إذا نزع، حتى لو توقف باهتا. المحلى (4/ 366 رقم 756).

[7])  القواعد لابن رجب (ص: 104، 105)، وعنه: تصحيح الفروع (5/ 46)، مفتاح دار  السعادة (2/ 18)، وعنه: المستدرك على مجموع الفتاوى (3/ 173).

[8]) *قال ابن القيم*:  أما من طلع عليه الفجر وهو مجامع، فالواجب عليه النزع عينا، ويحرم عليه  استدامة الجماع واللبث، ولا شيء عليه، وهذا اختيار شيخنا، وهو الصحيح،  والمفسدة التي في حركة النزع مفسدة مغمورة في مصلحة إقلاعه ونزعه فليست  المسألة من موارد النزاع [يعني فيما تساوت مصلحته مفسدته]. مفتاح دار  السعادة (2/18).

أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى (4/ 370 رقم 8024)، وصححه النووي في المجموع شرح المهذب (6/ 311).

[10] بدائع الصنائع (2/ 91).

[11]) المغني لابن قدامة (3/139)، المنح الشافيات بشرح مفردات الإمام أحمد (1/ 332).

[12] بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع (2/ 91).

([13])الفتاوى الولوالجية (1/218)، بدائع الصنائع (3/239،240)، المجموع (6/349)، حاشية ابن عابدين (3/330).

[14])  المبدع في شرح المقنع (3/ 30)، منتهى الإرادات (2/ 26)، المنح الشافيات  بشرح مفردات الإمام أحمد (1/ 331)، حاشية الروض المربع (3/ 418).

[15]) بدائع الصنائع في ترتيب الشرائع (2/ 91).

[16] نهاية المطلب في دراية المذهب (4/ 23)، المجموع شرح المهذب (6/ 311).

[17]) المجموع شرح المهذب (6/ 311).

[18]) الفروع وتصحيح الفروع (5/ 45).

[19]) الكافي في فقه الإمام أحمد (1/ 439).

[20]) بدائع الصنائع (2/ 91).

[21]) شرح العمدة لابن تيمية - كتاب الصيام (1/ 339).

[22]) المغني لابن قدامة (3/ 139).

[23]) المجموع شرح المهذب (6/ 309).

[24]) الشرح الكبير للرافعي (6/ 403).

[25]) المحلى (4/ 366 رقم 756)، القواعد لابن رجب (ص: 104، 105).  

الموضوع الأصلي: http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t21177.html#ixzz3jXorE5qj

----------

